# A Dog's Purpose by W. Bruce Cameron



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb (educ8m) shared this book with me and asked that I pass it along when I'm done rather than return it to her. I posted this in the "Winter Reading" thread and several people asked to be on the list. So I will be mailing the book tomorrow to Liza (Uniquelovedolce) and she will pass it on from there. The following people have asked to be on the list and anyone else wanting to join just speak up here or send me a PM. Also, Debbie (Harrysmom) has the ebook version on her Kindle and has offered to lend it to other Kindle owners.

Uniquelovedocle (Liza)
Mary-Anderson
Snowbody (Sue)
Cosy (Brit)
Bailey&Me (Nida)
Lynda


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just finished _A Dog's Purpose_. What a beautiful book, don't know what else to say, just beautiful.

Liza, I will mail it off to you tomorrow.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I would love to be on the list! I was thinking about buying it at some point, but I like the passing it around idea...save a tree :thumbsup:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Mary Can you elaborate about the book. I may want on that list.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Mary Can you elaborate about the book. I may want on that list.


Jeanne, here's the overview copied from the Barnes & Noble website:

*Publishers Weekly*

_A tail-wagging three hanky boo-hooer, this delightful fiction debut by newspaper columnist Cameron (8 Simple Rules for Marrying My Daughter) proposes that a dog's purpose might entail being reborn several times. Told in a touching, doggy first-person, this unabashedly sentimental tale introduces Toby, who's rescued by a woman without a license for her rescue operation, so, sadly, Toby ends up euthanized. He's reborn in a puppy mill and after almost dying while left in a hot car, he's saved again by a woman, and he becomes Bailey, a beloved golden retriever, who finds happiness and many adventures. His next intense incarnation is as Ellie, a female German shepherd, a heroic search and rescue dog. But the true purpose of this dog's life doesn't become totally clear until his reincarnation as Buddy, a black Lab. A book for all age groups who admire canine courage, Cameron also successfully captures the essence of a dog's amazing capacity to love and protect. And happily, unlike Marley, this dog stays around for the long haul. _

While the overview might make it sound too sad to read, it really is a wonderful, positive, uplifting book.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I just finished _A Dog's Purpose_. What a beautiful book, don't know what else to say, just beautiful. QUOTE]
> 
> Mary, I'm so glad you liked it! I have to say it's right up there as one of my all time favorite dog books. I rarely read books twice, but I relistened to this one (have it on my iTouch as an audible book) and enjoyed it just as much the second time around. It's great that so many SMers are getting on the "list"!:chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Update on the "SM Library List" for _A Dog's Purpose_:

MaryH (Mary) - done
Uniquelovedocle (Liza) - done
Mary-Anderson (Mary) - reading now
Snowbody (Sue)
Cosy (Brit)
Bailey&Me (Nida)
Lynda (Lynda)
SugarBob62 (Amanda)
Silkmalteselover (Jeanne)
mysugarbears (Debbie)

Hope you all enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, I went ahead and downloaded it on my reader cause I couldn't wait to read this. Liza mentioned it to me and others at work have too - everyone says that I will cry but that I will enjoy it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

no mary doesnt have it yet , i just took it to get mailed today after work , she should be getting it soon 

its a beautiful book.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Johita said:


> LOL, I went ahead and downloaded it on my reader cause I couldn't wait to read this. Liza mentioned it to me and others at work have too - everyone says that I will cry but that I will enjoy it.


I also just ordered mine on Amazon and I'm a couple of pages in to it...after all I had heard about it, I couldn't wait to read it :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Patience is a virtue ...not that I'm that virtuous. :Waiting: Only kidding Mary A - I'm reading another book now so don't mind the wait.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay so...I have a question. How on earth were you ladies able to get through this book??? I am just on page 45 and I am constantly feeling like I'm going to burst in to tears...it's breaking my heart! I guess I should have seen that coming when I could barely get through the reviews on Amazon without some tears :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

believe me u will def shed tears , and laughs too , ur going to love it .


Bailey&Me said:


> Okay so...I have a question. How on earth were you ladies able to get through this book??? I am just on page 45 and I am constantly feeling like I'm going to burst in to tears...it's breaking my heart! I guess I should have seen that coming when I could barely get through the reviews on Amazon without some tears :blush:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmmm....just began this book (from my local great library) and enjoying it so much. BUT I'm not sure I want to shed tears!!! It's worth reading despite the tears, right? I've lost too many fur babies to want to even think about it again right now. Should I not read it?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nida and Sheil, it truly is worth reading. I don't know anyone who wouldn't get teary-eyed at times but that could happen whenever something tugs at our heart. And it's such a feel good book about life and all of its ups and downs.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the thumbs up, Mary.:thumbsup: I AM in the middle of the book and enjoying it very much. Then I look at little Pearlile Girlie and think, "so is that how she's thinking?"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I just got A Dog's Purpose from you. Hoping to start it shortly as I'm finishing Unbroken. Thanks!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just started A Dog's Purpose last night. So far I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

mary anderson , what did u think about the book ? 

and sue its just great !


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm with Liza, Mary, what did you think of it? And Sue, can't wait to hear your final verdict. :Waiting:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

On your ladies recommendations, I bought the book. I absolutely loved it.
It's a book a young person as well as older people will enjoy. It does tug at your heart strings, but it is very inspiring and leaves one with hope for better things to come.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

So glad you loved it, Reva. I flew to Texas with my friend, Ingela. We had a stop in Philadelphia on the way, stopped in a bookstore, and I talked her into getting _Water For Elephants_. When we got to the hotel she pulled another book out of the bag, said "I got this book, too. It looks kind of interesting." It was _A Dog's Purpose_. I was laughing and thinking she should join SM even if just for the Book Club Forum.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I loved loved loved A Dog's Purpose. I read it in less than two days because once I got past the heart-wrenching first couple of chapters, I just could not put it down. It was a beautiful story and it gave me a new perspective on my relationship with my dog. I am always wondering what he is thinking and how he is feeling. 

It was definitely one of the best books I have read in a long time. Thanks to SM members for recommending it!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

reva and nida i agree with both of you , it was a beautifully written book , i would never have thought i would like it so much , it was great , and i dont see dolce in the same way either . i know he understands me , and feels my feelings.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I'm reading A Dog's Purpose (which I love) up in Vermont this weekend and had left it on the couch. Guess what I found?











Obviously THIS Dog's Purpose is to get some beauty rest. Sorry he looks so scruffy but he missed bath night because of my son's birthday.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww thats an awesome pic , and tyler does not look scruffy !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished "_A Dog's Purpose_." I absolutely loved it. What a touching, wonderful tale (tail). It truly pulls on the heartstrings but in a good way. It reminded me a lot of _The Art of Racing with the Rain_ seeing things thru a dog's perspective. If anyone wants that book to start circulating let me know. I have it in print and Jim and I have read it. 

Thank you Mary for suggesting it and starting it circulating. :thumbsup: 
Next on the list is Brit, right? I have your address Brit from Winterdance so will send this out shortly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I finished A Dog's Purpose and next on the list was Brit but she is backed up on her reads and to pass it on. Next on the list was Nida but she bought it and read it already on her own. Next is Lynda -- which Lynda -- we have two. Let me know which one of you and I'll send it on. Just PM me with your name, address and phone number so I can send it. Also if anyone else wants to be on the list to get it -- just post it to this thread. It's such a great, quick read. :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, it's Lynda with Katie, Chloe, Chachi and Gigi.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, it's Lynda with Katie, Chloe, Chachi and Gigi.


Thanks Mary. I wasn't sure. I'll PM her. But she's the end of the list so hoping some others will chime in to keep it going. Thanks again for the original suggestion to read and providing the book. :chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, I should have updated the list. Amanda (Sugarbob62) and Jeanne (SilkMalteseLover) also want to read it.

And thanks really goes to Deb (educ8m). She read and recommended it, sent it to me and asked that I pass it along when I finished.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, I should have updated the list. Amanda (Sugarbob62) and Jeanne (SilkMalteseLover) also want to read it.
> 
> And thanks really goes to Deb (educ8m). She read and recommended it, sent it to me and asked that I pass it along when I finished.


Yes, thank you Deb. :aktion033: The book will be on its way to Lynda tomorrow and then she'll send it on to Amanda and Jeanne I'm sure. :chili: I did remember to sign it with my screen name.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad that so many people are getting to read this amazing book. It's still one of my favorites of the past year.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Really enjoyed this book. I'm searching to see if I can get it in spanish for my dad - I'm sure he will love it just the same and I'm sure him and I will have a conversation about what experiences Aolani must have had in his past lives. Well I hope he gains something from being my pup and that he remembers me too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have finished this book and thoroughly enjoyed it. Please let me know who would like to receive it next. I will need your name and address to send it to you.

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Please add me to the list as well! Thank you!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad you liked it, Lynda. Amanda (Sugarbob62) is next on the list and Jeanne (silkmalteselover) is after Amanda. You should probably send Amanda a PM to get her mailing address.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Glad you liked it, Lynda. Amanda (Sugarbob62) is next on the list and Jeanne (silkmalteselover) is after Amanda. You should probably send Amanda a PM to get her mailing address.


Thanks Mary, I did send Amanda a PM several days ago but she never answered me. I will try again and if I don't hear from her I will try to forward it to Jeanne.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I received this book from Lynda - thank you Lynda! I'll be starting it within the next day or so, just wondering, is there anyone who would like it after I'm done with it?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I think Jeanne (SilkMalteseLover) was on the request list. You might want to send her a PM and ask if she's still interested.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I would love to be added to the list!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this thread since I am going to be starting the book tomorrow and wanted to know if anyone else would like to be added to the list.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I LOVED this book!! I laughed and cried throughout the entire thing! Such a great read!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so happy you bumped this thread because I never would have seen this! Now I can't wait to read it. I'm going to buy it now because I want to pass it along to my mom and sister. thanks!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry!!! I'm back on this site after a long overdue hiatus...completely forgot about this book list now...can I get added back to the end of it please?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It sounds like great book! I will order in at my library for sure!
As the Canadian postage rate would be high. 

Hey, you readers should write little hello notes on the inside of the front cover for the next person!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

SugarBob62 said:


> Sorry!!! I'm back on this site after a long overdue hiatus...completely forgot about this book list now...can I get added back to the end of it please?


Send me your address in a pm and I will send it out to you


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Canada said:


> It sounds like great book! I will order in at my library for sure!
> As the Canadian postage rate would be high.
> 
> Hey, you readers should write little hello notes on the inside of the front cover for the next person!


Get it for sure!!! I'm almost halfway done and it's great!
People are putting their names in it.

P.S. I also don't know who to send it to after I'm done...I don't think there was anyone else, so anyone that wants to be added so I can mail it to ya, let us know! (I was going to let my mom read it when I was done if I didn't take too long and there was no one else right way, but she takes entirely too long to read stuff...she's been taking the SAME book to the beach on vacation for the past 3 years hahahhahaahaha) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok I'm done!!! Oh my goodness is all I can say. 

There may be a teardrop or two of mine in the book somewhere... I don't want to say without spoiling it for anyone but about halfway through the book I was sitting outside with Spencer on his leash :HistericalSmiley: reading away (because I couldn't put the thing down...some nights I was up all hours of the night reading it) and actually had tears coming from my eyes.

I have never read anything so endearing and beautifully written. I wish I had just an ounce of the talent he has. I don't know how Cameron could have ever portrayed a dog's mind like that. I almost want them to try and turn it into a movie, though I don't think a movie could ever do the book justice...but I would love to see it.

I just can't say enough good things about this book, it was very moving. Thanks Deb for starting the book passing, I don't know why I never went out and bought this thing. I may still have to as I definitely could see re-reading this at some point. I'm almost sad its over though...

Anyway, whoever wants to read it next PM me your address and I'll send it as soon as I can...surely more people need to read this, if you haven't done so already!!


----------

